# Your mission if you choose to except it... Mead details and year.



## DJF (Feb 14, 2018)

I have an honest barn find that I pulled out of some rafters this very night, will go back for the broken wood rims (non-clad) tomorrow that are in very poor shape but rear axle is still there.

Please help with year and better identification.
What we know.
This is a Mead Crusader
It has a two piece crank with sprocket being able to be removed by 4 bolts.
Unknown make saddle but is a gents racer.
Unknown make pedal but is also race style.
Tall frame with 5" between top and bottom bars.
Rear, frame and forks are rolled tubing.
The forks have interesting tips that have been slid into the fork and press riveted.
? type of bottom end that has two bolts to adjust, I don't know much about this type, but would like to know more.
Frame is factory shaved in rear and forks.
Tubes are slightly larger than normal.
Factory British racing green with some type of fancy filigree decals under top bar on seat tube and front down tube that are still visible.

All can be determined in the photos here.

PLEASE help me with any information as to what specifically this is as I am wanting to restore it.


 

 

 

 

 View attachment 754706


----------



## DJF (Feb 14, 2018)

More photos


----------



## rustNspokes (Feb 16, 2018)

Assuming the bike was actually Mead badged to start with how early was this particular badge used? It looks too late for the frame IMO.


----------



## gben (Feb 16, 2018)

The word you are looking for is "accept" not "except".


----------



## DJF (Feb 16, 2018)

The spelling is meant to be that way, part of the joke as I cant find any information on this frame except later models. I have never seen this bottom before on a Mead, but have never seen "the early" models, nor the catalogs.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 16, 2018)

Start with NOT a Mead Bike!!
Then, Take the Badge Off, and See What's Underneath!!!
I Think, It's a Racycle Frame/Fork!!
Good Luck!


----------



## DJF (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey I am just working with what info I got, happy to tell anyone what I have but I don't know.
I figured someone could identify the crank and graphics as they are original and a better question is why couldn't someone do that?

Under head badge is nothing but more green paint and a worn outline of the badge that I took off.


----------



## DJF (Feb 16, 2018)

I have found a blog where a gentleman has a Mead Amazon girls bike and it has the same weird seat-post with the large turn nut and sleave, and have not found that on any other bike so far.... so your next guess?

The Amazon can be seen in this post and as you go down the pictures look at the filigree under the seat stay, and the seat-post set up is the same as my bike.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/1900-mead-amazon-special.97664/

If it is a Racycle Frame please post a possible item like it.


----------



## jkent (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't know what it is but I like it. Sorry, I can't help you out with identifying it.
But I don't think it is a Mead. I've never seen a Mead with a split bottom bracket or tensioners like that.
JKent

And the rivets on that head badge look new.


----------



## DJF (Feb 16, 2018)

Head badge was held on by two small brass screws.

I _was _basing the possibility of it being a mead on the seat stay as I only know of the Mead having that weird setup. If someone knows of another that had it please speak up.


----------



## DJF (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok easy question, IF they have a Mead with the same seat stay, front and back rolled frame... And it is from aprox 1900... Then what Mead bikes were built in that time that are for men that were built that match mine and have a tensioner bottom-end??


----------



## josehuerta (Feb 22, 2018)

I estimate this to be around 1900 but no way to verify that. Mead Amazon. Seat stay/clamp is obvious difference


----------



## DJF (Mar 2, 2018)

I wish someone here would happen across some photos from that time to help determine this bike. There is enough there to restore if we can match the decals.


----------



## DJF (Apr 20, 2018)

I am requesting ANY pictures of the full decals of this frame. 
Advertisement or anything to show the decals for reproducing them.


----------



## rustNspokes (Apr 22, 2018)

This Mead and Prentiss Albion is the closest thing I can come up with.  Notice the dropouts and the crank hanger are the same, although the seat tube union and the crank is different. I can't remember who made bikes with those type of dropouts, Pierce or Crescent?


----------



## ejlwheels (Apr 23, 2018)

Sprocket/crank resembles Cleveland, but I haven't seen a Cleveland with a collet style post clamp...?
Front fork tips look like repairs

1899


 



1910


----------



## ejlwheels (Apr 23, 2018)

same bike, different badge
still don't know who "made" it

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pair-of-his-hers-toc-bicycles.129864/


----------



## ejlwheels (Apr 25, 2018)

from the for sale section
see link above


----------

